# From Dubai to Singapore



## Fan_of_Good_Food (Nov 28, 2011)

I am considering moving from Dubai to Singapore.

What are the main differences? What's better ? What's worse?

Is it financially always worse off (taxes vs no taxes, expensive accomodation vs very expensive accomodation,...)?

thanks!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

do you have a job ?? 
both places have pros & cons (as eucreilx staes on the other post....)

but...both need $$$ to live a decent live and have a good time


----------

